# JET JWBS-14DX



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

Great price for that saw


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a jet cab saw. add DC. they work well for me. good to see that they are still keeping the the QC up.


----------



## Edward83 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thats a killer deal


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

sounds like a good saw
why did you only give it a 4? just the cover or is there something else?


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

Broda, gave in a 4 because they don't offer a 4.5 rating. I guess I am a little too picky, so to be a 5 everything would have to be perfect. If I weren't soooo obsessive about tools being perfect, I would have probably given it a 5.


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for the reply,
guess I would have given it a 4 based on what you've written


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sounds like a real good saw and a great deal…


----------



## velo_tom (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought a pretty similar Jet 14" a few months ago. Pretty similar experience. Assembly wasn't difficult except lifting the saw up onto the base was a strain for my old back. I don't think I had to install a drive belt, pretty sure it was already in place but could be my faulty memory. I've been very happy with the saw, hope you find yours as useful as I find mine.


----------



## skeeter (Apr 2, 2009)

Am i the only one who thinks 5 stars should mean it when above and beyond your wildest dreams. I think your 4 stars appropriate. To me that means very good while 3 means it does what you want with a few troubles 2 means it hardly ever does what it is suppose to do and one means it's junk and doesn't work.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

be sure and check the wheels for co-planer since you mentioned the upper was rubbing a little.
sounds like you got a great deal.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

You got a real steal on a nice saw!


----------



## WWorker08 (Apr 10, 2010)

Same band saw is on sale today at woodcrart for $509. Today only. No tax when I bought it online and free shipping? Can wait to try it out.


----------



## ladiesman217 (Aug 7, 2009)

Great deal on the saw! I got mine in 2005 with the fence (but without the quick change tensioner) and just as you mentioned, assembly was an absolute breeze. It took me maybe an hour tops, and the blade just tracked in moments. 
Rock Chalk!


----------



## Grit (May 2, 2011)

I just bought one from Craigslist for 550; never been used. It came with a fence, and an easy lift. I am really happy as it is quiet and accurate. 
I used it several times, and it cuts through hardwood as easily as softwood.


----------



## fritzer1210 (May 5, 2017)

I bought the 14DXPRO and I will not be looking back. I agree with others that the blade height adjustment knob can be a bear to turn. The saw runs smooth and i followed Snodgrass' instructions on setting it up. No drift with a 1/2" or a 3/8" 3 TPI blade. The down side was miter fence/gage did not come with the purchase.


----------

